# extension tubes



## recon photography (Jul 19, 2011)

Kenko vs Canon?-Canon is weather proofed :S 
which is better and how many can you use on a 100mm macro before it touches subject


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 19, 2011)

Canon tubes are weatherproofed?
I've got a set of Kenko, and never had a problem. Never used them in the rain though, and probably never will take macro photos in the rain (for a start, rain and wind go together, plants and things on plants will be moving, and most insects will be huddling somewhere dry). or maybe that's just me. and i'm cheap, a whole kenko set cost as much as one canon, for 7 different length combinations.
newer kenko models fit EF-S, older only take EF lenses (both fit all bodies).
If i had the budget for canon tubes, i'd still probably go the Kenko anyway, as long as it's strong enough to mount the lens without snapping (i've had no problem with 7D on one end and 70-300L on the other end, and carrying by the tubes). 
if you really must have weatherproofed, there's your answer, but you're gonna pay for it.

meanwhile, which 100mm macro?
both go 0.26x - 1.38x with a 25mm tube.
without a tube, they focus to 1.0x at 300mm.
i'm not sure of the maths, and don't have one to check, but it sounds like if you can still get less than 1.0x with a tube, it will be focussing more than 300mm away, so not touching the lens by any means. (or just wait until someone who owns one can test)
cf my 15-85, it says 25mm tube 'not recommended' because it focuses right on the glass even at farthest focus distance.

also, just as an FYI, using a body-teleconverter-extensiontube-lens setup means you can use a canon-brand T/C with your macro lenses (or any other lens that doesn't normally take T/Cs) (might still have to tape pins though).


----------



## recon photography (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response!, i think ill go with the kenko's because it sounds like i could definatley use all three at once, great excuss to buy a teleconverter too  O and i also i got the L version if u acctually care.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2011)

recon photography said:


> Canon is weather proofed :S



The MkII and MkIII versions of the Canon 1.4x and 2x extenders (aka teleconverters) are weather-sealed. Canon extension tubes are not weather-sealed.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 19, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> recon photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is weather proofed :S
> ...



except of course those extension tubes made by 'accidentally' smashing the insides of a teleconverter... :'(


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2011)

I use the Kenko tube set. I don't have a single complaint.


----------



## recon photography (Jul 19, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > recon photography said:
> ...



i swear they have what i think is called (i'm a bit of a noob so could be completely wrong and talking about random crap) d-ring between the tube and the camera, whether the name is right or not i can see 1 of these things on my 100mm f2.8l


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2011)

recon photography said:


> i swear they have what i think is called (i'm a bit of a noob so could be completely wrong and talking about random crap) d-ring between the tube and the camera, whether the name is right or not i can see 1 of these things on my 100mm f2.8l



Yes, your 100L Macro has a mount gasket (maybe you were thinking O-ring?). But the Canon extension tubes do not. See:





...all bare metal there.


----------



## recon photography (Jul 19, 2011)

ah cool thanks don't know how i imagined that must have been from the tele's well i'll defiantly get the kenko's canon air is not worth that much


----------

